# Another coffee table



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My Dad is a hobby woodworker, now that he is retired (pipefitter) he spends more time in the shop. He brought some guy over awhile back who was needing some wood for a project. While Dad was here he dragged a 24" wide curly maple slab and a couple walnut boards home with him . This is kinda like my thread "I needed a coffee table so I made one", he needed a coffee table too. His is much prettier than mine, he brought it by this morning for me to have a look at. I like it alot. I did not get a good shot of the figure in the top, but it is killer.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. I see where your talent comes from. That's a real nice piece. I would like to see more pictures especially underneath.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would like to see more pictures especially underneath.


I never thought of it, I could not stop staring at the top :blink:. The legs and stretchers are well done though, simple-clean 1/2 laps and mortise/tenon. 

_"The apple doesn't fall far from the tree" _unfortunately I rolled downhill awhile before coming to a stop :shifty:. He has been playing with wood for a long time. I did not find much interest in it until my 30's, he has a 30 year jump on me. I can catch up though, most of his early years were spent keeping a roof over my head and food in my belly doing something that paid a little better than this stuff :laughing:.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

i dont comment much on this thread, but this piece is very nice. I would also like to see a straight on side view and under if you ever have the chance. its a piece of art

how thick are the legs


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren you are too modest. Your work is nothing to sneer at. 

Tell your pappy he made a splash on the world wide web. Tell him you got some wannabe's who want to dupe his piece and you need some underneath pics. :yes:


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Daren you are too modest. Your work is nothing to sneer at.
> 
> Tell your pappy he made a splash on the world wide web. Tell him you got some wannabe's who want to dupe his piece and you need some underneath pics. :yes:


 
just wanted to see what its resting on or how it was connected to the base. but you made me laugh :laughing:


----------

